

WHY DON'T I SEE ANYTHING ABOUT HACKING/DEVELOPMENT IN HERE? - theotown

Yeah, so this is called Hacker News but all I see are posts about consumer technologies, Bitcoin and dumb headlines. Am I the odd one out here, or should this be a resource for software engineers? It&#x27;s pretty much a no-frills aggregator of whatever flotsam ends up getting posted. Oh well. Ha.
======
na85
Don't worry. HN goes in cycles. Soon we will re-enter a three-week period
where everyone only posts "ABCD in X lines of javascript" and "JSJSJS.js, a
new and totally-not-superfluous framework"

~~~
na85
Hilarious that I'm being downmodded and there's an "ABCD in X lines of
javascript" on the front page right now.

~~~
theotown
Hahaha! Yeah, it could look like DZone lately - "I see dead people...and
jQuery and JS frameworks"

------
gcb0
Try shouting LOUDER!

~~~
theotown
Hahaha, will do my best!

------
4way
I'm kind of missing that either. Hope that cycle starts again.

------
api
You obviously suffer from the Dunning-Kreuger effect.

